# Concerns in Adopting



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

Jasmine is a barker and sometimes a nipper and I thought that maybe if I adopt a Maltese then Jasmine's behavior might change for the better, due to having a companion and another voice in the doggy world. But I am concerned if I do adopt a maltese will Jasmine become different and how do I fix it. I just don't know what to do. Help Me!!!!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

First, just out of curiosity, how old is Jasmine? Is she still a puppy? I have not yet met a dog that became well trained by another dog. While Jasmine might enjoy a companion, it probably won't do anything at all for her barking and nipping. I would recommend a basic obedience class for you both. You need to get to the bottom of why she is nipping especially. That can become a big problem around other dogs and children etc. If she is still a puppy she may not have learned good bite inhibition. If she is older, it might be coming from other issues. As for the barking there are lots of things you can learn to do to help her control her impulse barking. I hesitate to recommend a book, because it just isn't always clear why these behaviors crop up. I really think a good trainer will be the best for both of you! I wouldn't consider another dog until you solve these issues with Jasmine.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

I agree....Jasmine might just teach the other dog her barking and nipping habits. But after you get those issues solved, two sounds like double the fun. I used to have two and loved it.


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

I have had two trainers over at my house, and I did everything they told me to do and it did not work, and we went to a behavior vet specialist and that was a waste of time and money. 

The major problem with Jasmine is when we have company that stays over for several weeks she keeps barking at them. I train her everyday in something, but the barking does not want to stop


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

:goodpost: Pammy!


Donna, I have been in your shoes trying to decide if to add a dog. Sammie did not nip though. He was 2 yrs old when I got Penny. Sammie did not change at all Donna, except he became more clingy and jealous for a few months and mopey. Then he settled in when he realized he was not being replaced. I will just say not all dogs want a buddy. They are happy as the only dog in the home. I wanted Penny because I wanted her, and for Sammie to have a playmate, and hoped he would like her. Thankfully it worked out.
The first few months are a real adjustment for owner and pets. The new pet if older will have it's issues with readjusting to the new owner/home and will need your attentions to transition smoothly, and the original pet will need extra attention. So it's a balancing act for a while. Then if they get along everything settles down nicely. I think most Maltese get along and like a playmate from what I've read here. Then only thing I would say is don't ever get one dog thinking it will (fix) another dog. From what I've seen it does not work that way. You have to train each one separately as they have different needs. Mine are totally different in personalities, and the male needed way more work than the female when he was younger. Alot depends on the ages of the dogs. I heard 2 yrs old when they are more mature was a good age to add a second dog, so I waited till then. But Sammie was trained by then and understood, we had no nipping issues. So I agree with Pam, training classes to get to the bottom of that is paramount because females are more dominant IMO, and Jasime may nip the new dog. I did not add a puppy with a older dog, so others may be able to comment on that more. Just remember there are no fixes for a current problem you are having with Jasmine by adding a second pet, only more food, pads, cleaning up, training, and you can't run out somewhere with two as easily either. that's a deal breaker for a lot of folks as they like the ease of one pet with going places. I knew it ahead of time so I was prepared to accept that for the trade off of having my female I always wanted. But you get double the love in the end. :wub::wub: One last thing someone wise told me, if you get a dog, get it because YOU want one, not for the other dog in the home. Wise words from a trainer I know!:thumbsup: 

Good luck, and please know I don't mean to sound negative Donna. I am just sharing my honest experiences.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Just read your second post Donna. That stinks when you hire trainers and it doesn't work. I am sorry. Sammie used to bark at people in the house, but if I pick him up or treat him he settles down. I know that is a pain, I hope you can correct that.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I am going to go ahead and make a recommendation here. The only thing that works for what you are describing is postive method training. I love Victoria Stillwell. This is a link to her website. It also has another link to find licensed positive trainers. You can also book a phone consultation or order her book. It is unfortunate that the trainers you have used were not effective for Jasmine. But don't give up! Give this a try:

Victoria Stilwell Positively|The Official Victoria Stilwell Website

This is a link to a Licensed Positive Trainer in Mo.

http://judy.luther.positively.com/


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I have always had more than one and it does help them from getting bored. I agree that it won't change the behavior -it will be the reverse the puppy will learn from her . Boo learns from Zach, but thank goodness Zach is a perfect angel. Zach also tattles on Boo LOL. He will come and alert me when Boo is up to no good.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

It is much more likely that the new dog will pick up the bad habits Jasmine has. I would address Jasmine's issues first.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

puppydoll said:


> I agree....Jasmine might just teach the other dog her barking and nipping habits. But after you get those issues solved, two sounds like double the fun. I used to have two and loved it.


Maybe not the nipping habits but for sure the barking.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

The Pet Corrector did it for us. We rarely have to use it now. And just showing the can is sometimes enough.


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

Thank You everyone for your suggestions. I wanted to say I am not getting another dog to try to fix Jasmine's problems, and I know that's how it sounded like. What I am trying to say is that I hope that if I get another Maltese Jasmine's behavior will not affect the other dog. 

I talked to my neighbor who has a dog and I will be babysitting it for a couple of days, so I will see how Jasmine will act. I will contact Judy Luther and see what she says.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

dntdelay said:


> Thank You everyone for your suggestions. I wanted to say I am not getting another dog to try to fix Jasmine's problems, and I know that's how it sounded like. What I am trying to say is that I hope that if I get another Maltese Jasmine's behavior will not affect the other dog.
> 
> I talked to my neighbor who has a dog and I will be babysitting it for a couple of days, so I will see how Jasmine will act. I will contact Judy Luther and see what she says.


I will tell you that at times my dogs feed off of each others behavior. Frank isn't much of a barker, but if Truffles (AKA The Mouth) is going off, he seems to feel the need to support her barking efforts. I don't know about the nippy thing as neither of mine are nippers. But I think Jackie (JMM) said it pretty well. I do wish you would give training another try. I had some issues with Frank and it took a bit of work to get him over it, but it was soooo worth it!! Good luck!


----------



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

We initally got Maddie a sister ( aka my brother's dog ) when she was a puppy so she wouldn't be lonely. They both had completely seperate personalites and it didnt change Maddie's personality nor did it teach my brother's dog bad habits. Maddie = crazypants and extremely hard to train and Snow = super obedient and easily trained. The only thing it did do was give Maddie a trouble maker to help her get into things! Having my brother's dog here helped so much and gave her a playmate but when we added a third dog it was a disaster. Now my brother's dog moved out with him and now it's just Maddie and my mom's dog and they aren't super close so she doesn't have a playmate because he's scared of her


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

There is a psychology in having 2 dogs that are extremely bonded and it can raise big issues. Kitzi is a laid back, quiet & easy guy & Lisi is all things opposite. Together she makes him a little bit crazy at times w. barking & acting up. He will now even take a nip at a dog on the street if he thinks that dog is invading his territory w/Lisi. We can take them out alone & both are perfect, but together . . . well, we have almost stopped doing that as it is just too much. 
I agree w/the others, if you can get a trainer who will actually help, then I would go that route.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

pammy4501 said:


> I will tell you that at times my dogs feed off of each others behavior. Frank isn't much of a barker, but if Truffles (AKA The Mouth) is going off, he seems to feel the need to support her barking efforts. I don't know about the nippy thing as neither of mine are nippers. But I think Jackie (JMM) said it pretty well. I do wish you would give training another try. I had some issues with Frank and it took a bit of work to get him over it, but it was soooo worth it!! Good luck!


So true Pam! Sammie (aka my little mouth) lol....Little Penny rarely barks except when she joins Sammie in the chorus. :HistericalSmiley: good thing is she stops if I call her. She really is a sweet girl. Thanks for the links. There is a trainer listed on her site in my town. It's a small town, so I didn't expect one.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

My Rose is just like Jasmine and she is 6 years old..I have 3, and the other two are not barkers, but they do join in if Rose barks..Rose has a shy temperament and has always been stubborn and reactive..it is much harder training a reactive dog and I, too, have tried a variety of things..I finally found a solution that works..we are not there yet, but her behavior has vastly improved. When the barking starts, I throw a magazine just next to her...it startles her, and she hates it. The barking stops..then I praise and reward her saying good no-bark...this positively reinforces what I want her to do...now all I have to say is "I'm going to get the book", and she knows I will throw the magazine...I always praise when she stops...she has gotten so much better.. but in order to stop this behavior, you have to stop them EVERY time they start barking..in other words, consistency is key...don't give up..:wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I agree with the others!! Tinker used to be the only one who would run up and take a nip of a visitors ankle. 


.....now he is joined by Mona Lisa and Ava!!!! :smilie_tischkante:

They have a pack mentality going on here!!! :smpullhair:


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Audrey, I have been paying a positive trainer for a couple months now. Although this trainer is really bad about cancelling appointments last minute and being late, I think the things she is doing when she is at our house is working. Izzy is afraid of people, plain and simple. I don't know if that is your problem with Jasmine. Maybe you can be a little more detailed on when she is barking and nipping. Izzy will nip if the person isn't looking and not at our house. If we are out and someone walks by where she is sitting or laying, she will get them on their way past. Other than that she doesn't nip. But you can definitely tell that she is afraid of people, she is barking and nipping out of fear, not because she is mean.

So when the trainer comes over (and she recommended us to do this every time someone comes over) she sits and the rules are no eye contact, do not show your teeth at all (so no smiling), sit at an angle so you aren't directly facing the dog. And she throws treats. We also have Jojo who is people friendly, so Izzy will feed off of his actions. Izzy sees that Joey isn't afraid to go get the food so she goes too. The trainer brings hot dogs and string cheese and breaks it into pieces. We make sure they haven't eaten when we know she is coming. She only throws the food if Izzy isn't barking. If Izzy starts barking at the trainer she stops and is really still and quiet until Izzy stops barking again. Then she will throw food. She only spends about 30 minutes at our house then she leaves. 

I started doing this when my uncle comes over (about twice a week) he throws food to Izzy (and he doesn't cost me any money). I have even considered paying the neighbors 10 yo daughter to come over once a week to throw food at Izzy too. She needs to know that good things happen when people come over.

Did any of the trainers say if they had an idea of why Jasmine was barking and nipping??

I hope this helps. Sorry so long.


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

I think the reason Jasmine barks and nip is because she is trying to protect me. When we have company; whether, it's for a couple of hours or a couple of weeks if anybody moves she barks and when someone passes me sometimes she will try to get them. When we are walking around the block we have no problems; however, if we are at "Petco" and someone walks by then it's the same thing -- barking and trying to get their ankles. 

I know that she is curious about people because she will go over to them and sniff them, but when they start petting her or coming to greet me she starts being protective. We have done everything that has been suggested to us by the trainers and the books I have read and nothing really helps. When we have company she is on her leash and either my mother or I have her and sometimes we just hold her. We have tried putting her in another room, but she still barks and scratches at the door so we just have her with us.

The problem is that we don't have company a lot so when someone does come over it's like we are starting from scratch. The reason I suggested getting another dog is one of the trainers brought his dog one time and OMG Jasmine's behavior totally changed. My uncle and aunt with their kids came over and instead of barking and attacking Jasmine did what this other dog did and it was amazing!!!! 

Hope this helps


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

dntdelay said:


> I think the reason Jasmine barks and nip is because she is trying to protect me. When we have company; whether, it's for a couple of hours or a couple of weeks if anybody moves she barks and when someone passes me sometimes she will try to get them. When we are walking around the block we have no problems; however, if we are at "Petco" and someone walks by then it's the same thing -- barking and trying to get their ankles.
> 
> I know that she is curious about people because she will go over to them and sniff them, but when they start petting her or coming to greet me she starts being protective. We have done everything that has been suggested to us by the trainers and the books I have read and nothing really helps. When we have company she is on her leash and either my mother or I have her and sometimes we just hold her. We have tried putting her in another room, but she still barks and scratches at the door so we just have her with us.
> 
> ...


 Yes...a very well trained dog. And you dog reacted positively to a very well trained dog. If this doesn't tell you that it's all in the training, I don't know what will.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I have to agree with Pam. By getting a second dog, you run a very real risk of having 2 dogs with the same issues. And it's much easier to control one dog barking. But more than 2? Sheesh that's tough. From what you are describing, it sounds like one or two things. Possibly both. One, you could be dealing with territorialism. Territorialism usually shows up in their 2nd year of age. That is genetic and you really can't 'train' that out of a dog. But you can do things to redirect her during those times. The other possibility is fear aggression. With both of these issues you MUST use only true, 100% positive reinforcement training. Anything other than this could actually make the problem worse or even cause other behavioral issues. Sure, correctional forms of training (even things like squirt bottles, shaking a can or pennies, the can or air that hisses, etc...) can seem like it helps for a short period of time. But the issue(s) come back. And often times even worse. The previous trainers, were they true, 100% positive reinforcement trainers? Were they certified? And the veterinary behaviorist that you worked with, who was it? There are less than 60 in the US so I just want to make sure you saw an actual veterinary behaviorist and not a vet who has a special interest in behavior. Because honestly, I've yet to run into someone who went to a vet behaviorist and got a diagnosis and treatment plan, and then worked with a local, certified positive reinforcement trainer with that treatment plan, that did not have good results.


----------



## Shenno (Oct 1, 2013)

mdbflorida said:


> I have always had more than one and it does help them from getting bored. I agree that it won't change the behavior -it will be the reverse the puppy will learn from her . Boo learns from Zach, but thank goodness Zach is a perfect angel. Zach also tattles on Boo LOL. He will come and alert me when Boo is up to no good.


Thanks for the laugh! I can just see this..


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

I have finally found out the problem -- It's ME!!! :blink: My next door brought over her dog for me to dog sit for an hour and when I was in the room with both dogs Jasmine would bark her head off!!! However when I was not in the room with them everything was fine -- no barking, even some sniffing went on!!! 

I will not be getting another dog until......... well you know.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

This may not be the truth, but it is what I feel from reading your posts. I think that Jasmine believes that she is your caregiver and is overwhelmed by the responsibility. Somehow, you need to give her the freedom to relax in the confidence that YOU have control. That is simply my intuition.


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

I have tried everything and I do not know what else to do!!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

dntdelay said:


> I have tried everything and I do not know what else to do!!!


Ok so here's what you need to do. Since you and Maggie live so close to each other, you guys need to come visit ME for a weekend. Then the trainer who does classes out of the store can observe and give you some tips. And we can have a little Maltese par-tay!! :chili: :chili:


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

I think that's a great idea actually!!! 





Crystal&Zoe said:


> Ok so here's what you need to do. Since you and Maggie live so close to each other, you guys need to come visit ME for a weekend. Then the trainer who does classes out of the store can observe and give you some tips. And we can have a little Maltese par-tay!! :chili: :chili:


----------

